# Heres my cockatiel!



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww he/she is adorable Morla!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! Does s/he look healthy? Now im getting worried. But s/he eats fine, drinks fine. This is the food we have for my cockatiel. http://www.petsuppliesnow.com/products/Kaytee-Supreme-Fortified-Daily-Blend-for-Cockatiels-3LBS.html
What other foods should i try to feed s/he? Its just fruits right?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no! I looked at the signs of a sick cockatiel on here and number five fits my cockatiel!
5. Sitting in the corner or on the bottom of the cage with eyes closed

When s/he does that its fluffed up a little bit too.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks fine to me from the pictures. A cute little cinnamon pied I believe  Has she been in the corner fluffed up for long? It might just be because she/hes in a new home. I wouldnt worry just yet but keep an eye on her/him for other signs of illness just in case and you said you were getting him/her checked out too. Hopefully she/hes a nice healthy bird for you!

Millet is excellent for taming Im sure you know already, and try some nice veggies tiels dont really like fruits too much, you can offer fruits but most tiels wont eat fruit. Mine love corn, broccolli( raw or cooked), romaine lettuce, spinach. Heres a list of some safe foods you can feed her/him, http://www.cockatielcottage.net/tablefoods.html


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey thanks! Ya. S/he doesn't that for much long. She is very active actually! She keeps wanting out of the cage, but s/he doesn't go on my finger yet. I have a feeling that s/he will be a very good cockatiel in the future!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Aww.. congrats Morla! Very pretty bird! You need to take a breath and relax. You had a bad experience with your first bird and so now there are lots of things that will worry you. Keep a good eye on her but remember she needs a few days to settle in before you will really see her true self.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i personally dont think those signs should be ignored.

we accidentally did that with munch, we thought her hanging around the bottom of the cage a lot was normal. turns out it was the first subtle sign of illness.

since your birds breeder lost 30 birds and yours is acting this way, even for a small bit, you need to bring her to the vet.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree. All new birds should go to the vet within a few days after purchase, and this is exactly why. The signs of adjustment and the signs of illness are often the same, and only after a vet check can you feel confident in saying that the bird is just stressed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very pretty tiel, but I agree with the others. This expert won't be able to do any lab tests to test for illnesses, tiels hide illnesses very well. Also, unless you know what the parents were, you won't be able to tell the sex of this baby.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What a cutie Morla , I agree get he/she to the vet asap


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

What a gorgeous bird


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaw congrats a new baby <3 adorable


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Good point guys! I was just thinking that maybe, like I said, she might be reading too much into everything after last time. But good points. Wow, missed the post about the breeder losing that many birds.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats Morla! Beautiful tiel!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone have a guess of why that many birds died? I do want to bring him/her to the vet now!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

could be disease, could be something in the environment, we dont know.. the vet might though with testing for diseases and bacteria


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Cute bird! I hope everything is okay.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! I am just praying that everything will be ok! SHe/He is still really shy when i walk up to the cage. When you put your hand up to the cage where she/he is sitting, she/he walks away from me.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can follow my taming advice


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

very pretty morla...have you named it yet?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

sarah said:


> very pretty morla...have you named it yet?


No i haven't. I am thinking about Charm though.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> You can follow my taming advice


Good taming advice! I am going to use that!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats Morla! She/he is beautiful, I wish you all the best with this one. 
Good for you for deciding to take her to the vet


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like the name charm


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

awwwww! Gosh, he or she is gorgeous! 
Congrats on your new addition!
Take lots of photos and keep us up to date! 
p.s just a tip, for good photos of cockatiels, ive found out that macro is really good for not blurry photos


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

She's pretty and very brightly coloured


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody! You all are so very nice!  She/He has now been making more cockatiel noises and has not been hissing!


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

charm would be a "charming" name....hehe....


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

aww wat a pretty bird


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! She/He is geting used to me so at leased i am getting there!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

How's your new baby doing today Morla??


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty good!  She/He has been making a lot of cockatiel noises because she/he really wants out to fly around! Everyday i have been putting my hand in the cage and yesterday i got very, very close! Well, until she/he nipped me.  I jumped and quickly closed the cage doors, i thought, " Dang it! Im not supposed to flinch when they do that!"
I tried again and she/he spat and hissed at me, then i stopped for the night.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well keep at it.. baby steps.. patience.  You will be rewarded when the time is right.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! It's hard to be patient though, but i will try my best!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you thought of a name yet 

I do like the name charm for him/her


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually thought of a better name then Charm! Daisy! Her name is Daisy!


----------

